

How to extend your life by a decade or two - nopinsight
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14020064&source=features_box_main

======
billswift
The big question about calorie restriction in humans is what effects it may
have on mental functioning. I don't know about you, but I have trouble
concentrating when I am hungry; and there is the further risk of poor mental
development with calorie restriction in children.

~~~
TrevorJ
That is the position I take as well. I for one, cannot function well mentally
without a decent calorie intake throughout the day.

~~~
logicalmind
An interesting question would be whether stimulants, like caffeine, can be
used to increase brain function without calories. I wouldn't suspect this to
be a healthy option though...

~~~
TrevorJ
Personal experience indicates that they can. In fact, I find that is one of
the main problems I have with stimulants - they tend to suppress my appetite,
but since I am still able to function well on them I don't notice how hungry I
am until they wear off and I crash becasue I haven't eaten in 3 hours.

~~~
jamesbritt
Don't you notice the depletion of neurotransmitters? It's been a awhile since
I played with nootropics, but my understanding of how many cognitive enhancers
work is that they stimulate the production of underlying neurotransmitters
(norepinephrine, for example).

If you are not providing the body with sufficient raw material (feeding your
head, as it were), these transmitters get depleted and no amount of stimulants
will help.

------
dmfdmf
What's the old joke about giving up rich food, drink, smoke and women -- you
won't live any longer but it will feel a decade or two longer?

~~~
mahmud
_rich food, drink, smoke and women_

One of them is unlike the others.

------
copenja
I can't help but read these articles.

Really. One after another.

Unfortunately, I never get anything out of it.

~~~
sokoloff
Stop reading them and you'll get hours of your life back with certainty.

------
reasonattlm
For the record, the present consensus amongst aging researchers is that there
are strong evolutionary arguments for CR to have an effect of only a few years
on human maximum lifespan.

<http://fightaging.org/archives/2005/08/aubrey-de-grey-11.php>
[http://www.longevitymeme.org/news/view_news_item.cfm?news_id...](http://www.longevitymeme.org/news/view_news_item.cfm?news_id=1892)

While of course the human studies (go Google "CALERIE", the study name) show
that it has a massive positive effect on health and resistance to age-related
disease.

<http://www.longevitymeme.org/topics/calorie_restriction.cfm>

Exercise appears to plausibly shift your life expectancy by a decade, so it's
also good to do.

[http://www.longevitymeme.org/news/view_news_item.cfm?news_id...](http://www.longevitymeme.org/news/view_news_item.cfm?news_id=3633)

------
burke
More information on calorie restriction:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calorie_restriction>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CRON-diet>

------
ams6110
I don't understand the obsession with trying to add a few years to human
lifespans. I'd personally rather live a shorter enjoyable life than a long one
full of depravation just so I can eek out a few more years at the tail end.

I guess that's easy to say since I'm barely reaching middle age.

------
guidebook1
exercise.

~~~
gaius
Exercise won't necessarily prolong your life, but it will prolong your quality
of life. There are 60-year-olds who are helpless and 80-year-olds who are
independent and active.

------
newacc
Five Tibetan Rites are one of the best form of ancient Yoga for longitivity
and healthy physical and mental fitness!!

<http://www.mkprojects.com/pf_TibetanRites.htm>

